# Overhead blast gates



## Loren

Here's some blast gates I made. I cut up some of those black
plastic blast gates for the external fittings. The outside parts
are made out of 1/2" prefinished maple ply. The inside is 1/4" 
markerboard, which I waxed. I've seen designs where the 
builder used rubber gaskets but I wanted to keep it simple and
the rest of my ducting is far from airtight anyway.

The blast gates work really well and seal better than the 
cheap plastic ones I made them from. Gates are accessible overhead 
with a pull cord tied to each "ear", I don't have to walk around
my table saw to open the gate anymore. Also I can place
the gates closer to where the ducting makes a "Y" and thus
eliminate downstream leakage from having the gates at duct
drops at the ends of the ducting runs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nicely done.
I like the ease/convenience of operation. I'll have to remember this one.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SASmith

This looks like a great solution, and self cleaning too.


----------



## LeeBarker

Elegant and clever. View Master Blast Gates. Nice work. I'm thinking of several places where these would be an improvement over what I have.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## fge

Very nice work Loren. Glad to get to see these as we might be building blast gates of our own soon. I am on the fence with building blast gates or maybe purchasing blast gates. Great job!

Oh, and thanks for the tip on using Her-saf bits on that Panel Router. I have not purchased any bits yet but it is looking as though I will keep that Panel Router and so I will be getting it set up to take over dado cutting. Looking at the Her-saf bits looks like the way to go.

Hope things keep going great for your DC duct work.


----------



## Loren

My cyclone isn't all that powerful, so I'm obliged to try to keep
airflow only to one machine at a time… and also the filter clogs
quicker than I would expect. The reduction in suction sneaks
up on me since even when it's pretty clogged it still gets
the nasty airborne dust pretty well.


----------



## Stormthirst

How did you make the flanges to attach to the rest of the ductwork?


----------



## NormG

Great solution


----------



## Loren

Cannibalized plastic blast gates.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster

Like it. I might use those on my first DC system.


----------



## tyvekboy

Hi Loren

How come you didnʻt post this in the projects section? Great idea.


----------



## wapakfred

I do like that. Well thought out!


----------



## EricFai

Good design Loren, I'm in the process of making some myself. I tried the 1/3rd circle and it does not work with my configuration of the ducting. So it looks like I am going to do a simple square with a masonite board for the slide.


----------



## MadMark

Dude, You need to spray paint one side red and the other green like a railroad signal! Put a bell on it to ring as it changes from red to green!


----------

